# Divide Uttar Pradesh into four states, says Mayawati



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2013)

> The Bahujan Samaj Party demanded splitting of Uttar Pradesh into four smaller states Wednesday, a day after the Congress Working Committee (CWC) urged the government to form a separate state of Telangana.
> 
> "We have always supported smaller states," BSP chief Mayawati said here at a press conference.
> 
> ...


----------



## funskar (Aug 1, 2013)

F**k these assh***s mayawati n mulayam
Trying to divide the state n rule in there majority area


----------



## theterminator (Aug 1, 2013)

the state should be divided. 200 million is too much for a single administrative unit to administer. this demand is legit & will bear fruits in the long run.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> the state should be divided. 200 million is too much for a single administrative unit to administer. this demand is legit & will bear fruits in the long run.


This...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2013)

if we start dividing states...the india will look just like it was before the iron man of india sardar patel put it togather...there can be easily 50 states in india if the division continues


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> the state should be divided. 200 million is too much for a single administrative unit to administer. this demand is legit & will bear fruits in the long run.




+1. Also Mayabati is making this demand for quite some time now, nothing new.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 1, 2013)

If a majority of people in that region want a state, they will agitate for it. Like Uttarakhand was formed out of UP in 2000.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2013)

It is justifiable for a state as large as UP. Not for AP.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It is justifiable for a state as large as UP. Not for AP.



Agree with that,But if these demands continue,Every other state will demand a separate state,karanataka might ask a separate state for Mangalore and surrounding etc


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2013)

here is a pic I saw yesterday on FB ...although its a joke...but it can be a relaity someday

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/--ozg_L2lhQE/UfpBYYmEhVI/AAAAAAAAJMI/qSLZuBYvWsQ/s512/999398_522141271184382_1515932248_n.jpg


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2013)

United Status of India.. 
With the emergence of Telengana, many states will (soon) follow this spirit and ask for separate entities.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2013)

Actually in the future, all of us will be living in about 25 Triangle metres of land allotted to each of us.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Aug 1, 2013)

If division is required for better governance then I feel its better to divide states on the basis of number of constituencies.. say 25.. instead of divisions like language, caste or religion..
It would help smaller states like the NE states to have their voice heard in the center...
Its funny that the same constitution which discourages differences between people has on the other hand put so many things in place to divide them


----------



## theterminator (Aug 1, 2013)

^coz we indians are highly religious/superstitious people. the constitution makers must have had this in mind. thats why secularism bullshit comes into picture coz they assumed that indian people can be 'easily' misguided on religion. people will not follow rational thinking instead they will go n light up n pray for god to make their life awesome. they have mixed up too much into one book. everyday one hears freedom of speech with reasonable restrictions  ...what is the restriction has not been clarified yet. 

UP is in urgent need of development, its glorius run as THE state is fading away...btw that india picture of fb shows a small Purvanchal state, it is presumed to be bigger than Awadh . If it were divided then Awadh Pradesh will have Lucknow as capital, Bundelkhand -->> Jhansi, Harit (or Paschim) Pradesh as (i don't know what) & Purvanchal -->> Allahabad or Varanasi (though I think Allahabad is bigger and more populous & its Civil Lines area makes me wonder sometimes whether im in a developed christian city or what but u never know).


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Aug 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> ^coz we indians are highly religious/superstitious people. the constitution makers must have had this in mind. thats why secularism bullshit comes into picture coz they assumed that indian people can be 'easily' misguided on religion. people will not follow rational thinking instead they will go n light up n pray for god to make their life awesome. they have mixed up too much into one book. everyday one hears freedom of speech with reasonable restrictions  ...what is the restriction has not been clarified yet.



Not only religion... states based on languages, requirement of the caste column in everything related to the government..etc.
When people of different languages can live normally in big cities say bombay or hyderbad.. why cant it be so every where. Why divide based on languages.
Just like its hard for any one to learn something new (like a new language) as they age on... its same for a society or a country. We should have been directed by the constitution to live together without differences.. when the nation was still young, the nationalistic feelings due to the Freedom struggle would have helped us in achieving that goal.
But instead of that they wanted us to live together with differences such as languages, caste etc...they also encouraged it more than the idea of one nation..
Instead of removing the idea of untouchability... they implemented rules make it into a different kind of problem. And instead of the idea of single nation with states only to facilitate better administration by dividing equally... encouraged the differences.. causing differences between people like North-south,Indian- NE ,hindi-non hindi etc...
The politicians added to the list of differences for their polotical gains and now we have a nation where there are lot of things you can see as defference between you and the person next to you... even when he is your best friend.


----------

